# Good Times Roll



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

We had a virtual event for work so a few of us put together this number as a musical interlude. It was fun.
Hopefully, this link works.





__ https://www.facebook.com/877570359/posts/10165960107325360


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Sounds great! I've always loved that song.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

polyslax said:


> Sounds great! I've always loved that song.


Thanks! The Cars are fun. A couple of years back, we did Just What I Needed as part of a retirement party. Another fun one to play.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Nicely done.

Sounds really good.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Excellent !!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Awesome. I've seen similar videos done and they always seem, well, clinical.

This one looks and sounds great.

Well done.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

By the way, I can't say why exactly, but when I initially read the thread title, this is the song that popped into my head.


----------

